# How to play DVD RAM DvD's on my computer



## aljolie3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a DVD RAM movie i have recorded on mp Panisonic home DVD Recorder, does anyone have any ideas on how i can play it on my computer/ I have bought and installed Sony DRU-840A DVD/CD Rewritable Drive in my computer. it fails to read my DVD RAM disk. Can anyone help me with this issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Will the disk work on another DVD-RAM drive? Don't test it on the drive it was created on (the player). Until you know if it's the drive, and not the disk (such as a session not being closed), it's hard to assist you.

Courtney


----------



## aljolie3 (Oct 14, 2008)

It was created on a home DVD RAM Recorder. I would like to play it on my computer. Is there any software to convert the format so it will play on my computer?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Can you 'Explore' it in windows? What do you see?

Make sure the built in RAM driver is enabled in Services.

You could try another driver.

http://www.czechcomputer.cz/support-detail_doc-C6B911B14BD4719CC1256E930026683D.html

http://www.driverfiles.net/DVD-Driv...M-LF-D521/download/page,sh,17800,563,25,.html

Don't know about either of the links.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The DVD0-RAM format is really no longer used. I doubt new drives can read those disks. You'd have to find one that specifically supports the DVD-RAM format. It's not the same as DVD-R/+R or DVD-RW/+RW.


----------



## aljolie3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would like to thank all of you guy's and ladies for all your help in solving my problem. I am very gratefull to all of you, Thanks a million.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> The DVD0-RAM format is really no longer used. I doubt new drives can read those disks. You'd have to find one that specifically supports the DVD-RAM format. It's not the same as DVD-R/+R or DVD-RW/+RW.


In the past only a few drives suported it. These days almost any drive does, including the OP's.

_Internal 20X max Multi Format DVD Recorder

DRU-840A_

_Media & Modes Supported : DVD-R/-R DL/-RW, DVD+R/DVD+R DL/+RW
*DVD-RAM*: DVD-ROM, DVD-Video_

_*DVD-RAM * : 5x, 6x (CLV), 8x,_


----------

